# محول كهرباء للسياره يتمتع بصفات عجيبه



## سلطان (19 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 ​ عندما الشاب السعودي يطمح إلى دخول مجال التجاره اول شيء يخطر في باله الاشياء الضروريه اللتي لاتتوفر من حوله.​ هناك اختراع جميل وهو محول كهرباء عن طريق السياره حجمة صغير وفوائده كثيره​ مواصفاته :​ 

يعمل عن طريق ولاعة السياره
قوته 200 واط
يشغل عدد 5 لمبات 
يوجد فيه فتحة USB
الافضل لشحن الجوالات 
يشغل عليه الكمبيوتر المحمول ويشحنه
 سعره :​ الجهاز المنفرد بــــ 60 ريال​ صور من المنتج :​ 
الشكل الخارجي للمحول 













فيش خارجي وشاحن جوال 












فتحة USB وفيش كهرباء










للاستفسار : ​ جوال : 0559975050​ تويتر : https://twitter.com/#!/CarSaudi​ ايميل : [email protected]​ اسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق اخوكم سلطان​


----------



## tjarksa (19 مايو 2012)

*رد: محول كهرباء للسياره يتمتع بصفات عجيبه*

الله يوفقك اخوي سلطان .


----------



## سلطان (19 مايو 2012)

*رد: محول كهرباء للسياره يتمتع بصفات عجيبه*

مشكور اخوي على المرور والدعم 

حبيت اضيف مقطع يوضح فكرة الجهاز وهو ليس الجهاز بالضبط في اختلاف في القوه والنوع 

1000W 12V DC to 110V AC Car Truck Boat Power Inverter DOXIN hercolor SCAM - YouTube


----------

